

Exploiting Convenience: Thieves target Apple Stores in ID scam - nika
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/NY-document-ID-theft-ring-apf-2269010423.html?x=0&.v=1

======
nika
Apple stores had two things the thieves needed: High value merchandise that
can be fences for a good return, and a very convenient checkout process. You
don't even need to go to a register in most stores, and the employee is more
concerned about putting a "paid for" sticker on the box than looking at the
card they quickly swipe on their handheld terminal.

